# Becareful with the SEO tactics you use to promote your website!



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

Just read a post a a well respected blogger regarding SEO and what Google has up its sleeves, one thing for sure it will change how we all think about this and what tactics we used to use can actually hurt us.

Interested? check it out: http://www.eddale.co/google/beware-google-bearing-gifts


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a great article. You can't buy Search-Engine ranking... In fact, when bought SEO has never lasted for long. Engines are always adjusting to take in to account the newest black-hat tactics...

Informative / relevant content, regular updates, & simple site navigation are sure ways to keep people coming back and your rankings high.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

On page SEO still prevails...all else fails. Write for your reader first. There are a lot of websites out there with keyword stuffing and link baiting that are going to start flat-lining. Not to mention all those keywords packed all over the page don't really do the site justice...or the reader.


----------



## Simotron (Oct 31, 2012)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> There are a lot of websites out there with keyword stuffing and link baiting that are going to start flat-lining. Not to mention all those keywords packed all over the page don't really do the site justice...or the reader.


Agreed! That stuff is a good way of getting your page NEVER listed by a search engine. This ain't the 90's and early 00's. Search Engines actively look for that stuff now.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if changing the format of your site will adversely affect ranking? I have had the same site, hosted by network solutions for many years. It's built off of their template website builder tool, and frankly is very basic. However I do get very good ranking in my local city (not Seattle but Bothell) and am afraid if I switch to a fancy new website built on Wordpress that I would lose some of the traction I have gained. I have no evidence of this, this is purely speculation, but I wanted to see if anyone had knowledge of this. 
Here is the link if you're interested. 
Www.americanhomepainting.com

One of the reasons I'm thinking of switching formats is to try to incorporate more video into the site. I understand that Wordpress has plug-ins that make this easier.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Damon, in my own personal experience of moving several sites from other platforms to Wordpress, the overall effect has been an improvement. That is probably more a result of using better SEO optimization strategies thru WP though.

Looking at your site, there are several things you could do, like submit a site map, tag your photos, use H1 tags, etc. There is probably a way you could incorporate videos on your site using a Youtube feed. 
There are also some content and navigation improvements you could make.

If you had a very robust and highly ranked site, there might be more of a concern, here is an article that explains it. You have 20 pages indexed in google and a PR of 1.

As long as you keep all the URL's the same, and can import everything into WP, and improve things overall, in my opinion, it would better. I'd be interested to hear what Darren says though.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

RCP said:


> Damon, in my own personal experience of moving several sites from other platforms to Wordpress, the overall effect has been an improvement. That is probably more a result of using better SEO optimization strategies thru WP though.
> 
> Looking at your site, there are several things you could do, like submit a site map, tag your photos, use H1 tags, etc. There is probably a way you could incorporate videos on your site using a Youtube feed.
> There are also some content and navigation improvements you could make.
> ...


Thanks! I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to look at it and all of your feedback!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

RCP said:


> Damon, in my own personal experience of moving several sites from other platforms to Wordpress, the overall effect has been an improvement. That is probably more a result of using better SEO optimization strategies thru WP though.
> 
> Looking at your site, there are several things you could do, like submit a site map, tag your photos, use H1 tags, etc. There is probably a way you could incorporate videos on your site using a Youtube feed.
> There are also some content and navigation improvements you could make.
> ...


Btw what's a PR of 1? Page ranking?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, part of how Google ranks sites.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's a little bit about what it means from this article

http://biznik.com/articles/what-does-your-google-pagerank-mean-and-how-does-it-matter

"PR0 - Stinker. Google knows you exist, but that is about it.

PR1 - Could be better. Your site’s getting indexed by Google, but you may want to work on this.

PR2 - Below average on the world wide web. Above average amongst Bizniks. (But most sites belonging to Biznik members have PR below 1.)

PR3 - Average on the web. Most sites you see on the web have a PR3.

PR4 - Above average. You’ve likely been conscious about getting your site out there a bit.

PR5 - Good. A PR5 may land you on the first page of some search results, pat yourself on the back.

PR6 - Great. You've obviously done some work on your SEO. You'll be able to contend for some top positions.

PR7 - You're big! If you’ve got a PR7, consider yourself a top site. Most medium size businesses would do well to dream of a PR7.

Remember that bit about the Ricther scale? If jumping from a PR5 to a PR6 is hard, jumping from a PR7 to a PR8 is 100-times harder.

PR8 - You’re huge. MSNBC.com and ESPN.go.com have a PR8.

PR9 - Your bigger than MSNBC, like Yahoo.com, Twitter.com and NYTimes.com.

PR10 - You’re at the top, we all know it: Google.com, Facebook.com and CNN.com are in your posse."

Read the article it explains how PR impacts search results and how to increase your PR.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks. Did you join biznik and did it help your PR?

Btw I noticed that was from the Seattle chapter, at least that's how it pulled up on my screen. I did notice several contractors I know are members so I probably outta do it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just checked painttalk.com - its a 3  come on guys, start posting away, we want facebook and the likes in our posse :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Thanks. Did you join biznik and did it help your PR?
> 
> Btw I noticed that was from the Seattle chapter, at least that's how it pulled up on my screen. I did notice several contractors I know are members so I probably outta do it.


I just joined Biznik not too long ago I doubt it helped my PR. However I do have a PR2, I think it's because I've had a website since the mid 90s and have a decent amount of back links.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would put more effort in making your site work for your customers than worrying about PR Rank. From the same article RBriggs linked,


> The maximum amount of PageRank in a site increases as the number of pages in the site increases. The more pages that a site has (especially relevant pages about small business topics with keywords we’re all interested in getting optimized for), the more PageRank it has.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Here's a little bit about what it means from this article
> 
> http://biznik.com/articles/what-does-your-google-pagerank-mean-and-how-does-it-matter
> 
> ...


Im a PR1


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Im a PR1


Puerto Rican number 1 ??? :whistling2:


----------

